# Hgh+ t3 help



## Maysam (Mar 20, 2021)

Hi am not a body builder just want to loose some weight and build muscle i have a hour glass figure like
i dont want to loose anything Hi am not a body builder just want to loose some weight and build muscle i have a hour glass figure like
i dont want to loose anything on my butt im taking 4iu hgh planing to increase go 6 iu
and 12.5 t3 i train 1 hr daily medium 

I lost nothing 
what should i do i dont want manly figure i wanna grow my butt and tone​




*​*
 my butt im taking 4iu hgh planing to increase go 6 iu
and 12.5 t3 i train 1 hr daily medium 

I lost nothing 
what should i do i dont want manly figure i wanna grow my butt and tone​


----------



## Adrenolin (Mar 20, 2021)

Congratulations on making 3 duplicate threads. You're not gonna build any muscle with t3. If you lost nothing at all either your diet and exercise are shit, or your hgh and t3 are shit, or maybe all of the above


----------



## Maysam (Mar 20, 2021)

Solution please


----------



## Blusoul24 (Mar 20, 2021)

Maysam said:


> Solution please



Awful bossy for a newcomer, aren't you? You'll find that you get much better responses if you actually write an intro, a detailed one outlining your stats, age, goals, experience, etc. 

I mean actually write it, not copy and paste.

With a post like your first one here, nobody will take you seriously.


----------



## Adrenolin (Mar 20, 2021)

Maysam said:


> Solution please



I thought I suggested the first step in finding a solution to your problem was to determine if you eat like shit, train like shit, or take shitty drugs... of course it's entirely possibly every variable is shit as well. Determine which of those factors is most accurate, then we can go from there.


----------



## ftf (Mar 20, 2021)

Pihlipino lady boy.


----------



## Adrenolin (Mar 20, 2021)

ftf said:


> Pihlipino lady boy.



I'm not actually trying to be mean to op. I'd guess from the name, op is a Muslim woman.


----------



## ftf (Mar 20, 2021)

Also possible.


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Mar 20, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> I'm not actually trying to be mean to op. I'd guess from the name, op is a Muslim woman.


Hmmm but arnt muslim women supposed to be modest?


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 20, 2021)

Squats n I bet your gh is fake


----------



## Maysam (Mar 20, 2021)

Realy. First am turkish 35
69kg -160 cm 
my hgh is very good genotropin from pfizer 
i train with a trainer he is good may be i should add something


----------



## ftf (Mar 20, 2021)

I used Pfizer at 4iu ED and I could feel it. Wish I had a friend in Turkey to ship it to me.


----------



## ATLRigger (Mar 20, 2021)

So you need to determine how many calories you need every day, then you can reduce your calories to lose weight.


----------



## Maysam (Mar 20, 2021)

ftf said:


> I used Pfizer at 4iu ED and I could feel it. Wish I had a friend in Turkey to ship it to me.


Shipping is not possible if it is i would have any advise should i loose the t3 should i add anything


----------



## ftf (Mar 21, 2021)

Sorry Maysam, I don't know enough to offer advice here. Maybe do like atlrigger says and look at your diet.


----------



## Maysam (Mar 21, 2021)

Im taking 1200 only


----------



## Maysam (Mar 21, 2021)

ATLRigger said:


> So you need to determine how many calories you need every day, then you can reduce your calories to lose weight.


Any advice


----------



## Jin (Mar 21, 2021)

Maysam said:


> Any advice



some advice.


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Mar 21, 2021)

I would say you should start how we all did, with an introduction. 

You should be natural, to learn the basics. You are trying to run before you can even walk!


----------



## xyokoma (Mar 21, 2021)

Put the fork down.


----------



## ATLRigger (Mar 21, 2021)

You have been asked multiple times exactly what you’re doing and why you’re doing it.  

The language barrier would not be a problem if you were being more open and honest about your situation.  

To begin, are you male or female?
How long have you been taking growth hormone? 
Why are you taking T3 instead of Testosterone Propianate? (assuming you are female)


----------



## Maysam (Mar 21, 2021)

no there is no language problem 

am a female 35 years old 69 kg 160 cm 
i workout 1 hour every day light weigh and cross fit 
i want to gain more muscle on my lower body and loose fat as fast as possible 
im eating lower than 1200 calories 
but am not loosing anything or seeing some change it have been 12 days 
i cant take testeron and get masculine featuresor hair on my body 
How long have you been taking growth hormone? 
Why are you taking T3 instead of Testosterone Propianate?


----------



## CJ (Mar 21, 2021)

Maysam said:


> no there is no language problem
> 
> am a female 35 years old 69 kg 160 cm
> i workout 1 hour every day light weigh and cross fit
> ...



I know it sounds ass backwards, but you're simply not eating enough. When I was doing competitive CF, I was LOSING weight while eating 5,000 Cals per day.

I've seen your situation 100 times with females. Eat to perform, and the body you want will follow.


----------



## ftf (Mar 22, 2021)

12 days? Nothing happens in 12 days. You didn't gain your excess weight in 12 days. Have patience.


----------



## Maysam (Mar 22, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> I know it sounds ass backwards, but you're simply not eating enough. When I was doing competitive CF, I was LOSING weight while eating 5,000 Cals per day.
> 
> I've seen your situation 100 times with females. Eat to perform, and the body you want will follow.



how long should i stay on hgh 6 iu


----------



## CJ (Mar 22, 2021)

You probably shouldn't. Surprised that you already haven't experienced the crippled hands that most seem to encounter at higher doses. That will pretty much ruin your training.


----------



## CJ (Mar 22, 2021)

Maybe 1-2iu at night for recovery. Or 1-2iu in the morning, only if you do fasted cardio though, to assist in fat loss.

I am far from an authority on HGH though, so keep that in mind.


----------



## Trump (Mar 23, 2021)

how does it assist fasted cardio? 



CJ275 said:


> Maybe 1-2iu at night for recovery. Or 1-2iu in the morning, only if you do fasted cardio though, to assist in fat loss.
> 
> I am far from an authority on HGH though, so keep that in mind.


----------



## CJ (Mar 23, 2021)

Trump said:


> how does it assist fasted cardio?



I heard that it releases fat stores into the blood, so you have free fatty acids floating around. If you do the fasted cardio, they'll be utilized, but if not they'll just be stored again.


Snippet from the link to follow... "GH promotes lipolysis via inhibition of lipoprotein lipase, which hydrolyzes triglycerides in the circulation to make them available for triglyceride accumulation in adipose tissue. GH also stimulates hormone sensitive lipase (HSL), the rate-limiting step for release of stored triglyceride in adipocytes (lipolysis)."

.


----------



## CJ (Mar 23, 2021)

I have no idea why the link won't post Trump. It's from a PubMed study. Here's the info on it if you wanted to look it up....

Effects of growth hormone on adipose tissue
A L Carrel et al. J Pediatr Endocrinol Metab. 2000 Sep.


----------



## CJ (Mar 23, 2021)

A much more recent review article... 

https://www.nature.com/articles/s41574-019-0280-9?proof=t

... "Growth hormone (GH) exposure in humans potently stimulates the release of free fatty acids from adipose tissue into the circulation after a lag phase of 1–2 hours and with a peak effect after 3–4 hours."


----------



## biggerben692000 (Mar 24, 2021)

Maysam said:


> how long should i stay on hgh 6 iu



There is a female bodybuilder here. She is a moderator/staff. Her name is German89. She would have answers for you that I would only be guessing about. She doesn't like me much so you'll have to get at her yourself. But I'll guess that 6iu of Genotropin is about 5iu's to many. Women I have known that use pharm grade run it at 1iu every day...maybe 2iu, that might be pushing it.
I also know that for men, used to be T3 was what we were supposed to run alongside GH. No longer. T4 is the get down. I run Serostim at 4iu/ed along with 100mcg T4 and 500mg Metformin 2 times a day. Not sure if there is a women's forum here? May not be to active. However, if you post there, any women that are around may stop in. I bet German would.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Mar 24, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> You probably shouldn't. Surprised that you already haven't experienced the crippled hands that most seem to encounter at higher doses. That will pretty much ruin your training.


The sides experienced with Generic GH such as carpal tunnel and Lethargy...I don't experience with Pharm grade. I've run Serostim at 6iu's for 3 months at a time with only the good sides. None of the negative ones. 
Water retention is another that I hear is a big issue with generics. I remember Riptropins would make guys feel like human sponges. Running Seros year round at 4iu I experience minimum water retention. There's some. But nothing excessive.
Member Trancendant does have some carpal tunnel with Serostim at 4iu's(think thats it/)
With some generics guys talk about fighting to not fall asleep during the day. I have no issues. Gotta be tough to fight sleep during the day and when they can sleep at night they wake up from the pain in their hands.


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 24, 2021)

Maysam said:


> how long should i stay on hgh 6 iu



How long have you been on gh?


----------



## CBYE (Mar 28, 2021)

Hi everyone! Hoping to get some insight here. I am a 6' tall woman, 31YO 200lb. Weight training 10 years, (weight training properly for 5) lol I am currently on 2500 cal training day. macros are 185P 300C 70F consistently. I hit them every single day (I'm currently in my offseason). I have been cycling 2IU HGH since January. The first 2-3 weeks were great. I gained 5lb (assuming it was water) in the second week. Late Feb started to see some really nice composition changes. Then i started a new vile but in the same pack.. and since have gained another 5 lb w/ no positive composition changes.. ankles/feet/face were super puffy so i dropped down to 1IU and no weight change, feeling more like I am gaining fat now but it could be the fluid retention. 

I stopped taking that pack and consulted with a doctor who believes it was a bunk generic. I got a good quality pharmaceutical grade from him which I've just started taking at 1IU.

I'm interested in knowing what I can do for the water? I tried a diuretic for a couple of days my feet are normal now lmao but scale weight is not budging. 
Is this much weight gain normal? There is pretty much no research out there for women and I just like to know what I should be looking for etc.

Thanks for your input!


----------

